# Turnouts ?



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

What's the difference in turnouts? I see #4,#5,and #6 listed in catalogs and on layout plans.
TIA
Jack


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The numbers are a reference to the degree of the curve of the diverging track. Simply stated the higher the number the slower the turnout. A #4 Turnout is very quick and I would not recommend it for mainline use. The smallest I use on my mainline is #6's, A better choice is #8 but they require a much greater length.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hijack, 

(ooh... a pun  )

The higher the number the more gradually the two tracks diverge over a longer distance. Here's a #10...










...and this is a #2...









There's some numerical formula for determining the exact number. And while I don't know what it is, I'm sure one of the good folk here does and will share it with you. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

AWWW pictures are worth a thousand words, and leave it to Choo Choo to be the one able to use a #2 Turn out!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

The number refers to the ratio of the divergence to the distance traveled. So a number 4 means you diverge from the original track one foot for every 4 feet you move down the track.


----------

